# Savage model 10 predator 22-250 range results



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is my 5 shot group from 100yds, well actualy 4 shot, I adjusted the scope after the first shot. Does this look pretty good. I was shooting from a sitted position just using my bipod. Not to bad for a scope with circles.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice shooting man!! More than enough to kill any varmint.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice job, hoover. Not bad at all! I suspect with a little more shooting, you'll really see that group shrink. I have a buddy with the Model 10P in .204, and it's right around .4"-.6" @ 100 yards. These Savages will flat-out shoot!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with the above posters, the circles aka donuts in your scope are much less precise aiming points than cross hairs. But they should be on target quicker in the field. I also feel thet the more you shoot it the smaller the groups will become, you'll get used to the donuts.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I agree with the above posters, the circles aka donuts in your scope are much less precise aiming points than cross hairs. But they should be on target quicker in the field. I also feel thet the more you shoot it the smaller the groups will become, you'll get used to the donuts.


Not to mention you were shooting from sticks and not a bench. Way to go Hoov!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good shooting, practice makes perfect.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hoovertx4 I found if you use a 3 in circle center target circle it allows you to fit thr recticule to the cicrle to center your shots. I believe you are on your way too set up a great varmit rifle. I found I could zero the rifle in using this type target. Try it and let us know how thats works fo you. I agree any of these shots represent a dead dog. I just like to know where I aim is where I hit. Waiting to see some animals that you prove that point with which I am sure you will. Practice makes perfect if you can get the dogs on board. LOL I feel you are gonna be posting some pics before too long. glad to see you getting out and zeroing in. Thats the footwork to bring them down. Good luck and straight shooting to ya !! Know your weapon and reap the rewards !!!! That is half the equation!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...I did not read the above comments but.....where you adjusting for each of your shots ? If you were...you are awsome ! if not..you still good to go !

so what is the story ????


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

everyone of those shots would be a dead coyote.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am going to get out tomorow and try to get a better rest and see what I can do.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck! we'll wait to see your results.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice shooting. I have to say as far as factory ammo goes. The superformance stuff shoots awesome. I need to go pick up a jug of powder and try it out on handloads. That group would kill any critter!


----------

